# How long to process UAE entry permit



## handara85

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding applying entry permit in UAE as I received job offer from oil service company in Abu Dhabi. I have submitted all necessary documents such as copy of my passport, attested degree (by US Dept of State and UAE embassy in Washington, DC) and 12 passport size photos. How long does it take to process the entry permit? I am from Indonesia by the way. Thank you for replying. I really need the answers soon. 

Regards,
Vincent


----------



## saraswat

usually 5-10 business days.. does get done earlier.. but would be best to budget the number i mentioned...

Sent from my Samsung using Expat Forum


----------



## handara85

Thanks, as long as all documents are submitted based on the requirements, my permit will not be rejected, right? 



saraswat said:


> usually 5-10 business days.. does get done earlier.. but would be best to budget the number i mentioned...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Expat Forum


----------



## cubon

Please be careful because there are some rejected case which were raised on this forum and other.


----------



## dzey

what i've learned with visas in the UAE:
- what you've applied for is just an entry visa (almost like a tourist..)
- when you arrive, your company will apply for your resident visa (and UAE ID)
- till you receive it (stamped in your passport) you have literally no rights here (you can't even rent a car..)
- timelines: getting entry visa is quick, but ... it all depends on your company as it's their HR who applies for it, and everything here is slow and noone really gives a damn about you (ie my visa was lying on HR desk for several days, till finally someone decided to inform my future line manager that it's ready and I can come - and it wasn't the only case like that).. then after arrival, getting resident visa + ID is another 2 weeks, plus another week to set up a bank account - so in general during first 2-3 weeks you can't do anything (rent car, rent flat etc)

PS - and good advice: make another 12 photos and carry it with you all the time - you'll never know when someone will say again: "and I need photo for that"......


----------



## Zee2012

I got accepted for oil and gas company in December and still waiting for my security and visa! Some forums say 2-6 months


----------



## dzey

my recruitment process (incl getting visa) was also several months - and I've heard in my company (local gov/corpo) that noone here was earlier than after 5-6 months since the interview.. like i've said before - here noone really cares about you, timelines, priorities etc - unless you go to them in person 3x a day.. just specifics of this country


----------



## Lulabell

Zee2012 said:


> I got accepted for oil and gas company in December and still waiting for my security and visa! Some forums say 2-6 months


I'm the same, now into my 4th week awaiting SC let alone residency visa. So frustrating I want to get going or at least hand in notice at current employer!


----------



## cubon

My case : 4 months since the day of interview and 5 weeks since the day they received my completed documents. I am still waiting !


----------



## cottage

Wowwww..i have to forecast either june or july based on all quoted above... Long time to go then before i can see my dream comes true...


----------



## cubon

Information about Security Clearance process can be found here :
Abu Dhabi eGovernment Gateway - Business - Security Clearance

Persons Security Permit Registration
Through this service, the company's Public Relations Officer can submit a request to issue security permits for his company's workers in critical sites.

Process description
Required documents
Fees
Special conditions
Process description
Please follow the steps below:

Fill in the Persons Security Permit Application Formand the Personal Data Application Form.
Submit the forms along with the required documents to the Security Licence and Permits Section and receive the receipt.
Revisit on the receipt date and receive the security permit.
Top
Required documents
Required Document	Special Consideration
Complete application form, signed and stamped by the company	Original
Personal data application form and a personal photo with red background of the worker, without head cover or eye glasses	Original
Details should be fully filled out by hand. For non-Arabs the application should be typed in English and signed by hand
Valid passport	Copy
Valid mission visa or residence	Copy
Letter from the company requesting opening a file	Original
Trade licence	Copy
Abu Dhabi Chamber of Commerce and Industry membership	Copy
Signature certified by notary public	Copy
Contract	Copy of the stamped contract given after company registration
Top
Fees
Fee	Value (in AED)
Security permits	100
Top
Special conditions
The company's Public Relations Officer should show his P.R.O card when requested.
The transaction is to be received only from the company's P.R.O.
An application form without the fee stamp will be rejected.
Top
For further information please contact the relevant department.


----------



## BedouGirl

fontverdana said:


> Hi all, I have got a SPECIAL ENTRY PERMIT issued on 09/06/2015 , I reached UAE to attend the workshop on 11/06/2015 & came back on 14/06/2015 after the workshop. ( Its written in the visa, 1-Validity of permit: 60 days from date of issue. 2-Duration of stay: 60 days from date of entry 3-This visa becomes invalid if any alteration occurs in details ) I have to visit UAE again for another workshop under the same sponsor from 04/08/2015 & coming back on 06/08/2015. Now, my question here is, can I use the same visa which is issued earlier ? (coz the 60days is still due from the date of issue, which is 09/06/2015). In the visa I cant see anything like single / multiple entry. thats the reason have to ask here. Help much appreciated. Thanks


This isn't relevant to your case as it's about people coming to live and work here. Others will respond on your new thread. No need to keep posting.


----------

